# a few litters!



## soekoe (Sep 15, 2012)

Didn't post for a while, but I'm back! ^^

There are a few litters!
Don't have pictures of 1 litter, from 3 hereford longhair females, bacause one of them doesn't like it when I touch her bubs!

But here pictures of the other litters! 

from the left to the right:
1. Choco sable?
2. black?
3. Sable? choco?
4. Splashed?
5. Choco? Sepia?
6. Marten sable splashed?
7. Red? Choco sable?









From the bottem to the top:
1. Siamese/CPB pied.
2. Siamese/CPB pied.
3. Tricolor.
4. Siamese/CPB pied.
5. Siamese/CPB pied.
6. Tricolor astrex.
7. Tricolor astrex.









From the left to the right:
1. Black (pied).
2. Tricolor.
3. Tricolor.
4. Siamese/CPB pied.
5. Tricolor astrex.
6. Tricolor.
7. Tricolor.









from the left to the right:
1. Dove? Silver? Astrex satin?
2. Splashed astrex.
3. BEW? Astrex.
4. Blue burmese? Splashed? Astrex.
5. Blue burmese? Splashed? Astrex









From the left to the right:
1. Splashed astrex.
2. Splashed astrex.
3. Splashed astrex.
4. Blue burmese? Splashed? Astrex.
5. Blue burmese? Splashed? Astrex.
6. Blue burmese? Splashed? Astrex.









From the left to the rigth:
1. Tricolor.
2. Tricolor.
3. Tricolor.
4. Tricolor.
5. Tricolor.
6. Tricolor.









^.^


----------



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

Gorgeous mice! Absolutely stunning congrats on your breeding!  My absolute favorite bub is in the last picture and it's tricolor #4. I also like the Marten Sable splashed, I have never seen one of those before!?


----------



## soekoe (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks!  
New litters are always a pleasure and so nice to watch them grow up!

The one you like most is also my favorite! ^^
From the marten sable splashed, I'm not sure yet If is really is one! But it is possible, their great grandmother is marten sable and some aunts are splashed, one is red splashed 
Also a possibility that this one wil be red splashed too, but that will show later!


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

Dem Tricolors o3o

Such tricolor.

so pretty, just...wanna...eat them.

I hopefully, well have some tricolors (key word being hopefully) by the middle of the month, the doe, if she's pregnant, should start showing after the 12th and the babies should be due on the 19th, kept the pair together for a week (mostly because she started to bully the male) and they mated all day on the 28th, then nothing for a further 5 days they were together.


----------



## soekoe (Sep 15, 2012)

Hope you will get tri's GibblyGiblets! 
I'm really enjoying breeding them, I am breeding them for almost 4 years now... 
And I really see them getting better, their markings and their type! 

I'm really excited about the litters!

I took a quik picture from the hereford baby's! They will al be longhair 









And possibly 3 satins in the blue(?) tricolor astrex x blue splashed litter!

























And! Maybe the start of fourcolors? Her left spot is deffinately black and the right one is still a little splashed, but it is dark brown!









And another one, but not as clear as the other one...


----------



## Lyra (Mar 1, 2013)

Wow, lovely!
I have a mouse whose ancestors are from Holland and if yours have this wonderful ears and overall type they had, those little squeakers are going to be truly stunning when they grow up! I love the steely shine of the satin ones, but my favorites would be herefords - we don't have them where I live, so I like to watch them on photos, as well as merles. 
Sooo, have you thought about shipping some of these beauties to others European countries? 

Good luck with your future breeding plans, I hope one day I'll be able to show off my mice and tell people I've been breeding them for years - for now, I hate it that the time runs so slowly and there is still so much work ahead of me


----------



## soekoe (Sep 15, 2012)

They are nice, but not the best in Holland 
My main goal is their health, and nog i'm working on markings and type!
I have had so many times that I bought a mouse and it died within 2 weeks 
So I first wanted to get rid of that problem!  But I haven't had any complains about their health in more then 2 years, so that's a good sign 

This is the father of the bubs with the 4 collors  that's te type of most of my tri's! 
But he wil be a big boy, he is as big as most of my other tri's, but he is just 3 months old 









This is a tricolor female that won a first price a while ago  









And this is a tricolor female with a bit better type, on agouti base, but not very good markings 









So not the best, but i'm on the right track


----------



## Lyra (Mar 1, 2013)

He's great! I love mice with slim body and big ears - that's the type I'm hoping for in the future


----------

